# Our Leopard Tortoises



## J. Ellis (Nov 2, 2010)

So... I'm slightly a perfectionist whenever it comes to pictures, however, I have horrible lighting inside and it has been pouring rain for the past 7 hours so going outside is a no-go. So .. I guess you get what you get! lol

With that being said, here are our 5 leopard tortoises form smallest-to-largest. We purchased them in January 2009 as a little under 1 and 2 year olds from a guy in Texas. We actually picked them up from his home where he had the parents (and has had them since the early 90's). 

*Leopard Tortoise #1*












*Leopard Tortoise #2*











*Leopard Tortoise #3*











*Leopard Tortoise #4*











*Leopard Tortoise #5*


----------



## spikethebest (Nov 2, 2010)

very nice pictures. thanks for sharing!


----------



## coreyc (Nov 2, 2010)

I agree very nice love the Leo's


----------



## Kenny (Nov 2, 2010)

Very cool


----------



## Tom (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice herd. Is that a Belgian for your avatar?


----------



## J. Ellis (Nov 2, 2010)

Thank you all. My fiancee and I really enjoy these little guys and do intend on getting more soon! Lol



Tom said:


> Nice herd. Is that a Belgian for your avatar?



She is actually my German Shepherd at 8-10 months old, she looked like a Belgian for quite some time but she has filled out since.


----------



## Marty333 (Nov 2, 2010)

What are their names?


----------



## Isa (Nov 2, 2010)

Your leopards look very nice  I love the design on their shells.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 2, 2010)

You're doing a great job of growing them smooth...and I LOVE their names (#1, #2, etc.) My Aldabrans are named the bigger one and the smaller one, so I can relate!!


----------



## ticothetort2 (Nov 2, 2010)

good looking Leo's, you and your fiancee are doing a great job.


----------



## pugsandkids (Nov 2, 2010)

Beautiful Leos! The GSD too!


----------



## J. Ellis (Nov 2, 2010)

Marty333 said:


> What are their names?





emysemys said:


> You're doing a great job of growing them smooth...and I LOVE their names (#1, #2, etc.) My Aldabrans are named the bigger one and the smaller one, so I can relate!!



Lol, after breeding and keeping over 300 gekkonidae the whole "naming thing" went out the window. The only cow of ours that is named is the bull (aptly named Wilbur -- he came named, lol). The others are "the blonde cow, the black cow..."

I would really prefer that they be smoother, but the older ones were already pyramiding by the time I acquired them. The adults that the guy had were quite pyramided. We are trying though!


----------



## Neal (Nov 2, 2010)

They are all delicious looking!


----------



## Sweetness_bug (Nov 2, 2010)

very nice leopards...Im looking to add a female to my collection soon. Just love these guys!


----------



## goReptiles (Nov 3, 2010)

They look really nice. I like the look of leopards.


----------

